# Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is April 2nd for Swarovski Binoculars



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is April 2nd for Swarovski Binoculars *

This drawing is for two *Swarovski Binoculars*:

The *Swarovski 10x42 SLC Binocular*

&

The *Swarovski CL Pocket 10x25 Binocular*

*Congratulations to our latest winners:*

Grand Prize: *Zeiss Dialyt 18-45x65 Field Spotting Scope*:
Steve L of AccurateReloading

2nd Place: *Zeiss Conquest HD 8x42 Binocular:*:
Bob K of 6.5 Grendel

3rd Place, each receiving a *Zeiss Terra 3x 3-9x40 Plex Reticle Riflescope are:*
Glen D. of 1911 forum
Mike B of ArcheryTalk

Our next drawing on April 2nd will be for two lucky winners:
A Grand Prize of the Swarovski 10x42 SLC Binocular and a second winner will receive a Swarovski CL Pocket 10x25 Binocular

It is our pleasure to bring these drawings to you each month to show our appreciation for all the support that we receive. Just our way of saying thank you.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank the monthly winners for posting reviews of the products they have won. The forum members value your opinions, as do we.

Please go to our website, *www.cameralandny.com* and enter. Past entries will not be in this drawing. To keep the drawing available to those that continue to have an interest, each contest winner will be drawn from entries for that contest period.

*Are you our next winner? *

What are you waiting for? Just go and sign up. There is no purchase required and we are not selling your info to anyone.

*Congratulations to our latest winners.*

* As we cannot export riflescopes if the 3rd place winner(s) are outside the USA we will substitute a Terra binocular


----------

